# A Half an Egg



## mittshel (Apr 18, 2011)

I cut a lot of recipes in half that call for one egg.  How do you guys and gals do that?  Thanks.  Betsy.


----------



## Silversage (Apr 18, 2011)

An egg is about 1/4 cup.  Break an egg into a dish and mix it up with a fork.  Then measure out half of it (about 2 tablespoons).


----------



## CharlieD (Apr 18, 2011)

or you can even try to use white or yolk only in this situation.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 18, 2011)

Most recipes, unless they say differently, call for extra large eggs (That is what I have always read anyway--I generally use large for most things.). If a recipe calls for one, to cut it in half you can use a small egg, especially if the recipe allows for a little leeway in amounts.


----------



## spork (Apr 18, 2011)

It's a good question that I have also pondered, Betsy...
If baking is chemistry, how come recipes call for one egg without specifying its several grades of size?  As I understand it, grade is not a function of size and volume per se, but rather the qualities of its layer of shell, air cell, albumen and yolk. That still doesn't translate to precise chemistry.  
For me, half an egg is bedeviled.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 18, 2011)

I use the whole egg and cut the liquid slightly.


----------



## pacanis (Apr 18, 2011)

I look for a small egg and use that. I haven't noticed any adverse effects in what I make. And I typically halve recipes.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 18, 2011)

Eggs, Egg Size Equivalents, Egg Conversions, Egg Size Equivalents

Eggs From A To Z - Buying


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 18, 2011)

Just best the egg and divide the liquid in half.

Barb, I was under the impression that Large eggs were the recipe standard.


----------



## MostlyWater (Apr 18, 2011)

i use an egg substitute.  you can google them.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 18, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Just best the egg and divide the liquid in half.
> 
> Barb, I was under the impression that Large eggs were the recipe standard.


It may have changed, or different sources may give different answers. My source was pretty old (and I read it over 30 years ago). As I said, I generally use large for most things.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 18, 2011)

If the recipe calls for eggs, milk, or water, and oil, I first put the egg and oil together and beat it to form a smooth emulsion, as egg yolk is a natural emulsifier.  I then beat in the liquid, which when all is done, forms a homogenized mixture.  If I half to halve a recipe, I simply use half of the egg/oil/milk emulsion and store the rest in the fridge.  I do this frequently with pancakes as I'm diabetic and can't eat them very often.  But my wife loves them and I make them for her every Saturday.  She can't eat a whole recipe's worth of pancakes, so I cut it in half.  I get two batches of pancakes out of the egg/oil/milk mixture this way.  The egg/oil/milk mixture can be frozen if need be.

Tip:  Though it never says to do it in a recipe, I always combine the fat and egg first, to make that emulsion.  I then beat it into whatever recipe I'm making; and I don't have to beat it as long before it blends into the other ingredients.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## babetoo (Apr 18, 2011)

the large is what they mean in recipes. i always buy extra large. not much difference between the two. my baked stuff always turns out well.


----------



## Alix (Apr 18, 2011)

I double the recipe.


----------



## mittshel (Apr 20, 2011)

*Many Thanks*

So many great ideas.  Thanks Uncle Bob for that egg info.  I'll save that.  Betsy.


----------

